
How Much Do You Pay for Web Apps? - ajbatac
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/10/21/how-much-do-you-pay-for-web-apps/
======
l_frequency
I'm actually surprised by the responses. In my mind, it's always the same few
companies making bank off of SaaS apps (like 37signals).

------
vaksel
$0

------
truebosko
I pay the 7 bucks / month for github mostly for the private repo's

That's about it

------
zitterbewegung
$0

